# Ortho Dial-N-Spray Calibration made easy



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Although Ortho's label only states mixing as ounces per gallon, we lawn geeks need ounces per 1000 sq. ft.

It's not complicated to figure out, and there is no need for timers, controlled pacing, GPM measurements, or calculators.

Also, based on my test, you may notice the sprayer will deliver to 1000 sq. ft. approximately 3x the value on the dial. If you set the dial to 4 ounces, 12 ounces will be delivered per 1000 sq. ft.

That may be all you need to know.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpLD2x6T0m8[/media]


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

love this hose end sprayer so thanks for this!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

IOW, delivery volume is 3 gallons per 1000 sq ft at normal water pressure and walking speed


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's a Handy chart for your Notebook.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Here's a Handy chart for your Notebook.


For note #2 why use level 8 when 9 is closer to desired amount?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

ctrav said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a Handy chart for your Notebook.
> ...


Setting 9 is 7.4 oz per 1000.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I tried out my Ortho last night. My goal was 6 oz per 1000 over 3000 sq ft. So I filled up the container with 18 ounces of Humic12. I also diluted it with more water to 32 ounces to help with it not getting clogged (did not remove screen yet). I set the dial to 3 ounces, which is 8.8 ounces per 1000 on Tommy's chart, which is more than my goal, but it's a first time use and was ok with being over.

Now, I wasn't happy with how much was dispensing and put it to 4 ounces after about 1000 sq ft. I was pleased with this rate. However, between 3 oz at 1000 sq ft and 4 oz at 1500 sq ft, I think I should have left it at 3 ounces as I came up short (I didn't get to cover the planned 500 sq ft on the other side of the driveway).


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> I tried out my Ortho last night. My goal was 6 oz per 1000 over 3000 sq ft. So I filled up the container with 18 ounces of Humic12. I also diluted it with more water to 32 ounces to help with it not getting clogged (did not remove screen yet). I set the dial to 3 ounces, which is 8.8 ounces per 1000 on Tommy's chart, which is more than my goal, but it's a first time use and was ok with being over.
> 
> Now, I wasn't happy with how much was dispensing and put it to 4 ounces after about 1000 sq ft. I was pleased with this rate. However, between 3 oz at 1000 sq ft and 4 oz at 1500 sq ft, I think I should have left it at 3 ounces as I came up short (I didn't get to cover the planned 500 sq ft on the other side of the driveway).


If you filled it with water to the top(32oz) wouldnt you need it to dispense 10.5oz per 1k more or less? So basically setting 11.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > I tried out my Ortho last night. My goal was 6 oz per 1000 over 3000 sq ft. So I filled up the container with 18 ounces of Humic12. I also diluted it with more water to 32 ounces to help with it not getting clogged (did not remove screen yet). I set the dial to 3 ounces, which is 8.8 ounces per 1000 on Tommy's chart, which is more than my goal, but it's a first time use and was ok with being over.
> ...


I was spraying at level 11 (4 oz on Ortho dial)after first tying level 10 (3 oz on Ortho dial).


----------

